# removing lid from wooden barrel



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I want to make a rain barrel out of an intact 55 gal whiskey barrel.

I want to remove the lid, but keep it intact so, once a handle is attached, it can continue to serve as a cover.

I'm guessing if I tap the top ring off the top of the barrel, I can pry the lid out of the grooves that hold it.

Will this work, or will I end up with damage to the lid and barrel?

Will I then be able to get the ring back in place?

I don't want to damage the barrel-----but will sacrifice the lid if necessary.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

If you want to be able to remove it and never use it as a sealed barrel again I'd leave the ring on, as I recall they are heated to expand before going on and use a special wedge to drive them on. The lid is probably seated in a groove that goes round the top of the staves. I'd guess a router or a dremel tool could cut off the upper edge of the groove and allow you to lift the lid intact, the bottom of the groove would still be in place for when you replaced the lid. If you lived closer I'd trade you a nice open head plastic barrel for your wooden one (a good oak charred barrel seems like a waste for a rain barrel).


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I'd guess a router or a dremel tool could cut off the upper edge of the groove and allow you to lift the lid intact,


Aha! Good Idea!


(What would you use the barrel for?)


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

You could put the barrel on its side with the bung hole up and use it as a rainbarrel that way.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

You dont need to do anything drastic at all. This isn't a wagon wheel. The first thing to do is makes sure the barrel gets very dried out.. this is eaiser in the winter with wood heat as most houses are naturally dry at that time.

When the wood in the barrel has become very dry, stand it up, and mark the first and 2nd bands with a scratch across the the band and the wood so you will get the proper orientation when you but it back. Remove the nails and the bands ( you may have to remove more than two) when you get enough slack at the top of the barrel, wit a small pry bar remove one end of one of the middle pieces of the end. the end may come apart into boards, but it will not be hard to put it back together correctly. When you get all pieces of the top out, but the rings back, largest first and align the marks. Put in new nails or screws (not too large). If the barrel is dry, the bands should push into place eaisly, but if you have trouble, heating them up with a propane torch (not on the barrel) will make them larger. You will probably have to shave down the edges of the lid to make it fit properly, and screw a couple of pieces of lumber across the boards to hold them together. When you are finished the barrel will not hold water untill it gets wet and the boards swell.

Two things....often they will not sell whiskey barrels untill they start leaking...
.... a plastic barrel is not as pretty but much easier.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

And if the top is open it will be a great place to breed mosquitoes. I like to used closed top barrels with a small opening that can be screened, for the water to run in. And then a faucet at the bottom to fill the watering can.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

WisJim said:


> And if the top is open it will be a great place to breed mosquitoes. I like to used closed top barrels with a small opening that can be screened, for the water to run in. And then a faucet at the bottom to fill the watering can.


That's exactly what I was thinking, but I figured I need to remove the top in order to install the facet at the bottom.

Is there a way to install a facet without removing the top?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

If it's a fresh barrel, have you sweated those last 2 gallons of quite respectable whiskey out of it yet?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> If it's a fresh barrel, have you sweated those last 2 gallons of quite respectable whiskey out of it yet?


I was wondering the same thing, seems a shame to let that couple gallon of good sippin whiskey go to waste! 

Just pour a gallon of water in the barrel, drive the bung back in, roll it over and over in the sun for a couple weeks, drain and bottle, enjoy. Then just slip the top rings off the barrel, the staves will flex enough to pull the boards out of the top, hammer yer rings back on the barrel and its ready. Then take yer pieces from the lid, reassemble them, nail a board across the center of them to hold them together, install handle and you have a good rain barrel. Dont let it dry out, or you will have to soak it in the pond to get it to swell up and reseal itself.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It was "fresh" when I got it but it's been here for 4 or 5 years.

My DD got one at the same time and sawed it in half to make 2 planters.
The aroma was wonderful!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I'm afraid it's too old now. In the future, a fresh barrel gets 2 gallons of distilled water poured in, the bung replaced, & it gets rolled a couple times a day in the sunshine. Never let it get rained on. After about 2-3 weeks, pull the bung, and pour out about 1.5-1.75 gallons of very respectable whiskey. It'll be about 15 proof less than the original contents which usually makes it a perfect sipping whiskey. I sweat at least 2 each summer. Last year I got 23 year old Old Fitz barrels. Goodness gracious it was good!

ETA: Sorry YH, I didn't see your accurate description. It's rather a tradition around here in KY.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Years ago my uncle used to get old whiskey barrels and get apple cider in them, he would then add brown sugan, oranges and raisins, it was like apple jack , would make you smack your grandpa...


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

tallpines said:


> Aha! Good Idea!
> 
> 
> (What would you use the barrel for?)


I'd still use it as a barrel. I'd bet you could make a real interesting vinegar in an old whiskey barrel. For that matter you could age some shine in it. Hard cider. Always wanted an uncharred barrel to lager beer in.

You can cut window screen to fit the top of your barrel to help keep skeeters out. A plastic open head drum lid can be cut to fit the dimensions of your downspout/diverter and is still accessible to clean out in the fall.


----------

